# Stromversorgung



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

Also wollte mal wissen wie ihr eure Teichpumpen und alles so am Teich angeschlossen habt. 
Ich habe eine Steckdose direkt am Teich. Und da dann per Verlängerung einen Erdspies dran und daran die sachen. Das alles abgedeckt um vor Regen zu schützen.

Wie macht man es richtig . Ich meine nicht das ich zwingend was ändern will aber ich habe bei sowas immer ein wenig bedenken wenn das draußen ist


----------



## Nori (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Ich verwende auch so Erdspiesverteilerdosen - allerdings sind die alle nochmal mit Tontöpfen oder Amphoren etc. abgedeckt - ob es nötig ist - kein Ahnung aber es schaut gut aus und die Dosen bleiben gänzlich trocken.

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

dann ist die frage wo der Erdspies eingesteckt ist


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Warum heißt ein "Erdspieß" wohl "Erdspieß" ?


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

ich meine ja nicht das er  in der Erde eingesteckt wird sondern wo der Erdspieß seinen Strom herbekommt bei Ihm
Wir reden hier ja über Stromversorgung


----------



## katja (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

vermutlich von der am nächsten liegenden steckdose? 

was für ein thema wieder...


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Dann formulier die Frage so, dass man sie auch vernünftig beantworten kann. Da brauchst Du Dich auch nicht wieder über die Antworten zu beschweren.


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

was soll das ? Ich stelle hier eine normale frage an alle User und ihr fangt schon wieder damit an.

Ich dachte eigentlich wir hätten uns nun alle beruhigt und ich könnte nun mit euren ratschlägen nun nochmal ,, von vorne ,, anfangen. 

Ich habe eine ganz normale frage gestellt und wollte eine ganz normale antwort wie eure Stromversorgung aussieht. 
Versuche es ja immer normal nett oder muss ich die fragen so stellen?

Bitte macht mal Bilder von eurer Stromversorgung am Teich. Wo habt ihr eure Pumpe und Springbrunnen usw eingesteckt. Wie abgesichert und wie geschützt. USW


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Wie wäre es, wenn Du - was viele andere auch  machen - Dich mal ein bisschen durchs Forum arbeitest und Dir die Beiträge anderer durchliest. Da findest Du wesentlich mehr Beispiele, als Du hier abfragen kannst. Dabei hilft Dir auch die Suchfunktion.


----------



## 2Lame4Name (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Ich habe eine Außensteckdose (mit Klappdeckel) angebracht und nen Outdoor Mehrfachstecker reingesteckt. Fertig.


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Ja das werde ich auch machen. Aber oft findet man ja nicht die passende Antwort (vorallem bei so einem Thema nicht) weil jeder Teich ja individuell gestaltet wird.


----------



## libsy (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Ich habe einen Erdspieß der zu einer Steckdose führt. Von da bekommt alle Technik Strom.
Die Steckdose ist noch über einen FI-Schalter abgesichert. Bei einem Kurzschluß würde der FI Schalter kommen und der Strom wäre sofort weg.


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Der FI ist aber so richtig im Haus im S. Kasten oder? Oder so ein Aussen einzell FI?


----------



## libsy (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Ja im Haus neben dem Sicherungskasten. 

Ich editiere es noch.

Dieser FI ist nur für außen, da ich auch darüber Rasen mähe, Hecke schneide etc.
Der FI hat ein Elektriker gesetzt.


----------



## Teichmen (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Hallo

Ein FI ganz wichtig aber nicht das vom Bad, extra ein für den Garten :smoki


----------



## amselmeister (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Ja ich weiß aber da gehen die Meinungen auch auseinander. Und die negativen kommentare kommen von Elektrikern. Was mich wundert


----------



## Plätscher (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Hallo,

ein eigener Fi  für den Aussenstrom wird von Elektrikern negativ kommentiert?
Das habe ich noch nie gehört, bitte kläre mich mal auf, was sie kritisieren.


----------



## libsy (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*



			
				amselmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Und die negativen kommentare kommen von Elektrikern.



*lol* Ich glaube das ist sogar Vorschrift, wobei ich mich da auch täuschen könnte.


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

es geht auch ohne Strom am Teich, ich benutze nur Luft für meine Technik


----------



## Nori (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Ich denke er meint einen zusätzlichen FI für den Außenbereich, der an einer Leitung angeschlossen ist, die durch den "Innen FI" abgesichert ist - da habe ich auch schon gehört, dass das schlecht sein soll.

Gruß Nori


----------



## underfrange (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*



libsy schrieb:


> *lol* Ich glaube das ist sogar Vorschrift, wobei ich mich da auch täuschen könnte.



Fi ist Pflicht in Feuchträumen wie Bad usw. Dumm aber wer sich für Aussen keinen Nachrüstet. Wenn manche wüssten wieviele Unfälle (tödliche) vermieden werden könnten.....

Und ich gkaube nicht das eiepn FI von einem Elektriker negativ geredet wird....


----------



## Moonlight (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Naja, meine Stromversorgung ist an der Außensteckdose der Terrasse angeschlossen.
Nur die Terrassensteckdose gehört zum Stromkreis von Wohnzimmer und Bad 
Demzufolge habe ich keinen eigenen FI. Wer so was gebaut hat gehört übrigens erschossen ...

Geplant ist allerdings vom Hauptstromverteiler im Garten, zwei separate Stromkreise zum Teich zu ziehen und dort einen extra Verteilerkasten zu installieren mit jeweils einem FI.
Aber wann das Ganze stattfindet steht noch in den Sternen ... das muß ja ein Meister machen (wegen der Garantie/Sicherheit) ... und das wird nicht billig 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy2412 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Verlängerungskabel (für außen geeignet) zum Teich gelegt und damit verbunden http://www.amazon.de/Heitronic-36319-4-FACH-ENERGIEVERTEILER-NUMEN/dp/B00171T82C/ref=sr_1_12?s=garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1339265978&sr=1-12
Damit versorge ich Pumpe, Filter und UVC mit Strom

Hab noch mal schnell nachgeschaut, wir haben vor nem Jahr 62 Euro dafür bezahlt, Wahnsinn wie die Preise steigen.


----------



## newbee (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Wir haben am Teich einen extra Verteilerkasten der mit einem FI abgesichert ist Installiert .


----------



## willi1954 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*



mitch schrieb:


> es geht auch ohne Strom am Teich, *ich benutze nur Luft *für meine Technik



und wo kommt die Luft her? pustest du dann rein?

lg willi


----------



## koifischfan (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*



> Die Steckdose ist noch über einen FI-Schalter abgesichert. Bei einem Kurzschluß würde der FI Schalter kommen und der Strom wäre sofort weg.


Bei einem Kurzschluß löst die Sicherung aus, der FI bleibt drin. Der Strom ist aber auch weg. 



> Ich denke er meint einen zusätzlichen FI für den Außenbereich, der an einer Leitung angeschlossen ist, die durch den "Innen FI" abgesichert ist - da habe ich auch schon gehört, dass das schlecht sein soll.


Gut? Schlecht? Man macht es eigentlich nicht, zwei FI in Reihe. Ausnahme: Ein Haupt-FI mit 300mA und danach noch ein 30mA.



> Fi ist Pflicht in Feuchträumen wie Bad usw.


Ein Bad ist kein Feuchtraum. Zitat Wikipedia http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fehlerstromschutzschalter: Gemäß Definition in der DIN 68800 handelt es sich um einen Feuchtraum, wenn längerfristig eine Luftfeuchtigkeit oberhalb 70 % vorhanden ist.

Möglich ist es schon, die Außensteckdosen und andere elektrische Anlagen im Außenbereich über den 'Innen-FI' zu sichern. Es hat aber einen entscheidenden Nachteil:
Liegt z.B. nach einem starken Regen ein Fehlerfall vor, bleibt so auch im Haus die Küche kalt.Darum ist ein Trennung der FI sinnvoll.


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*



> Bitte macht mal Bilder von eurer Stromversorgung



Also bei mir sieht die Stromversorgung ungefähr so aus...

 

Eine Handelsübliche 220V Schuko Dose, in der Mitte sieht man noch die klebereste von der Kindersicherung.Da kann man dann ein Stecker eines Verbrauchers reinstecken z.B. der einer Erdspiess -Steckdose

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Connemara (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Also bei mir sieht die Stromversorgung ungefähr so aus...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 103813
> 
> ...


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

  die Luft kommt aus einer blauen Metallbox die an eine Steckdose (schaut auch so aus wie in Beitrag #27) angekoppelt wird. Wenn der Stecker der blauen Metallbox in dem Ding von #27 ist brummt die blaue Metallbox und es kommt dann viel Luft aus einem Loch. Diese Luft bekommt dann die Technik am Teich per Schlauch zugeleitet  


oder in kurz 


die Luftpumpe steht im Haus.


----------



## zAiMoN (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Patrick,


zuuuu köstlich :wegbrech


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Hallo "Singvogellehrling" oder wie immer Du auch heißt,

1.
 Hallo,
 -Text-
 Gruß
 Name

Lernt man eigentlich schon in der Schule!

2.
Es ist egal welche Fragen Du stellst, die kompetenten Antworten die hier kommen werden von Dir gnadenlos in Frage gestellt, egal zu welchem Thema(Davon gibts bei Dir ja genug)
Mir vergeht Die Lust mich mit deinen Problemchen( Die eigentlich keine mehr sein sollten)zu befassen.

Mit ein bischen lesen und befassen der Beiträge die hier geschrieben werden, hätten sich die meißten deiner Fragen erübrigt.

So, das mußte jetzt mal raus.

Ach ja, Strom

Wie wärs mit nem Hamsterrad wo ein Dynamo angeflanscht ist


----------



## koifischfan (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*



2Lame4Name schrieb:


> ... und nen Outdoor Mehrfachstecker reingesteckt. Fertig.


Wie sieht denn sowas aus?


----------



## Springmaus (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Hallo,

 hat hier jemand Langeweile 


Stecker in die Steckdose (die am Granitstein verbaut wurde und Wasserdicht verpackt ist)     und  die Pumpe läuft.


----------



## amselmeister (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

@bayernyoshi: Es zwingt dich ja keiner. Wenn du keinen Bock hast dann schreib auch nicht. Lernt man auch in der schule 

Ich finde es trotz der vielen Sinnlos postings (die ich ja auch belustigend finde ) trotzdem schön das hier trotzdem viele was richtiges posten und wissen was ich wollte.

@Springmaus: meinst du mich damit? Ihr scheint den sinn des Thread nicht zu verstehen (wie so oft) 
Mir ging es nicht darum zu wissen das man Strom und eine Steckdose braucht. Sondern wie man das Fachgerecht man. Also nicht nur eine Steckdose mitten in den Regen zu stellen und eine billiges 2€ Kabel da neben den Teich zu werfen. Sondern wie ihr das (vernünftig) gelöst habt.

Tja so ein Extra kasten mit FI wäre natürlich schon was. Ist der FI denn nur rein für den Teich dann? 
Ich wollte mir ja so ein Verlängerungskabel IP55 kaufen mit FI dran . Nur ist noch nicht sicher ob das dann überhaupt Funktionieren wird wegen dem Sicherungskasten .das muss ich noch klären. Denn einen FI habe ich ja nicht für draußen. 

Achja ich hatte auch einen Eletriker hier der sich das angesehen hat und der vermittelte nicht den Eindruck dass ich das umbedingt bräuchte . Der sagte ja kann man muss man abernicht. Muss ich selbst wissen. wunderte mich
Und 2 bekannte äusserten sich ähnlich


----------



## Nori (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Ich hab wie gesagt nur am "inneren" FI angeschlossen - mir reicht das - ich hab auch kein Problem in den Teich zu gehen wenn die Pumpe läuft (ohne daß das Höschen braun wird) - ich hab aber auch kein Problem damit wenn ich mal von 220 Volt eine "getuscht" bekomme - sensible Naturen sollen das halten wie sie wollen!
Interessant wird es ab Kraftstrom - ja ich weiss es machen die Ampere und nicht die Volt ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

@ Nori
Ich hatte vor kurzem eine Brotschneidemaschine, zur Wartung in der Werkstatt,als ich so an ihr rumschraubte, fragte ich mich die ganze Zeit, was mich so in den Unterarm pickst, nach dem ich nichts sah, hab ich mal gemessen, da waren doch glatt, 168 Volt auf dem Gehäuse.
Also hab ich wohl keinen Fi in der Werkstatt ,ich denke ich sollte mal einen einbauen.
Beim Strom habe ich auch keine Angst aber Respekt .
Ich habe mal vor ca. 20 Jahren zwei von drei, 63 Amp. Stecksicherungen rausgejagt , man war das ein heller Blitz beim Kurzschluß....Voll der Lichtbogen
Egal wie lustig manches ist; BEIM STROM SOLLTE MAN VORSICHTIG SEIN 
Soviel zum Strom 
Ich habe fertig Patrick
@ Andre


> Achja ich hatte auch einen Eletriker hier der sich das angesehen hat und der vermittelte nicht den Eindruck dass ich das umbedingt bräuchte . Der sagte ja kann man muss man abernicht. Muss ich selbst wissen. wunderte mich
> Und 2 bekannte äusserten sich ähnlich



Du kannst es einfach nicht lassen


----------



## BerndD (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Ich habe mir bei Ebay eine Gartensteckdose 4fach besorgt.http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...rtensteckdose+Stein&_sacat=See-All-Categories. Sieht gut aus und man kann den Deckel schließen.


----------



## amselmeister (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

@ Patrik: Ich kann es nicht lassen?= was meinst du? Ich gebe dir nur die aussagen des FAchmanns wieder. Oder sind das in euren Augen auch wieder nichtsnutze die Leute von der Elektrofirma. Sonst verstehe ich deine aussage nicht ganz 

So eine Gartensteckdose hat ja nur ein nachteil : Sie bietet keinen vorteil  Denn wenn man was einstecken muss dann ist die Klappe ja eh offen . Dann reicht ja auch ein Gartenspieß. aber das ist ja geschmackssache., Mir ging es hier ja vorallem darum wie ihr das so abgesichert habt. Und da ich ja keinen FI habe zielt meine frage so ein wenig da hin was ich in Post #34 geschrieben habe ob ob so ein Personenschutzabdapter wohl was ist


----------



## sprinter616 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Hallo Patrick!!!

Kannst mir sagen woher du diese Stromversorgungsstelle hast und was die gekostet hat?



Gruß Tom


----------



## libsy (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Hallo

Nun melde ich mich noch einmal zu Wort hier und dann ist sicher Ruhe von meiner Seite. 

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso einige hier auf diesen "amselmeister" einschlagen.
Wenn ich auf einen Fred "Thread" nicht antworten will, dann antworte ich nicht.
Soll gemeint sein. Wenn keiner auf sinnlose Fragen antwortet, dann verschwindet der Thread in der Versenkung.

Ein Forum lebt von Diskussionen, ob jede Diskussion Sinn hat, dass sollte man die Admins und Mods entscheiden lassen.
Zumindest melde ich mich eigentlich nur zu Wort, wenn ich versuche etwas sinnvolles zum Thema bei zu bringen.

Auch verstehe ich nicht, wie manche sich lustig machen, über das Thema Strom.
Wenn es einen Unfall gegeben hat, dann ist das Geschrei groß.
Es muss ja nicht immer der eigene Körper sein, wo der Strom schaden anrichten kann.
Über sowas sollte man mal nachdenken.

Einen schönen Sonntag allen.
mfg Gerd


----------



## amselmeister (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Schön gesagt. 
wie gesagt mir gehts doch auch nur darum was zu verbessern.
Oder mal zu wissen ob sich anderen auch gedanken gemacht haben oder ob man das nicht so genau nehmen muss., 
Also keinen Wasserdichten schrank bei der Pumpe stehen haben muss.


----------



## admh (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Bei uns hat der Garten mit Garage und Blockhaus eine eigene Stromversorgung (abgesicherter Stromkreis) ab Schaltschrank.
In der Garage habe ich hiervon abgehend einen Automatenkasten als Unterverteilung 

http://www.reichelt.de/?ARTICLE=604...m=CPC&utm_campaign=Preisvergleich_google_feed

mit einzelner Absicherung und FI Schalter für Pool und Teich verbaut. Auch der Arbeitsstromkreis für Garten-Elektrogeräte ist damit abgesichert.

Ein FI ist m.E. ein absolutes Muss.


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

@ Gerd 
Wo hat sich hier jemand über die Gefahren von Strom lustig gemacht?
Mit den Antworten und des verschwinden des Freds,hast du recht, aber Andre gibt hervorragende Vorlagen, leider meint er es scheinbar ernst, mit dem was er schreibt.
Klar würden solche Freds verschwinden, aber es soll auch FRAGER geben, die keine Ahnung haben und wirklich hilfe brauchen und keine Fachmänner zum nachfragen haben.

@ Andre



> @ Patrik: Ich kann es nicht lassen?= was meinst du? Ich gebe dir nur die aussagen des FAchmanns wieder. Oder sind das in euren Augen auch wieder nichtsnutze die Leute von der Elektrofirma. Sonst verstehe ich deine aussage nicht ganz


Da liegt ja das Problem "Du merkst es nicht ", selbst wenn ich dir das jetzt erklären würde hättes es keinen Sinn, da fehlen irgendwo einige Synapsen, da kannst du ja nichts dafür ,aber man kann das trainieren, heist in Deutschland lernen und dazu gehört z.B. Lesen
Was fragst du UNS ,wenn wir doch weniger Ahnung haben als deine Fachmänner

zu deinen Fachmännern
ein Fachmann der dir von einen Fi am Teich abrät, ist ein Dappschädel und kein Fachmann, dem gehören Gesellen und/oder Meisterbrief abgenommen .

Gerd in diesem Fall gebe ich dir voll Recht ,Ich habe zwischen zeitlich einfach versucht einem, der keine Ahnung von nichts hat, einfach ernst zu nehmen , macht aber leider keinen Sinn.

@ Tom
als ich mal einen Fachmann gefragt habe ,wie ich in meinen Mixer das Messer, etwas schneller drehen kann, hat er mir, eine dieser Dosen empfohlen und ich sollte doch mal versuchen den Stecker vom Mixer, in die Dose zu stecken . Ein anderer Fachmann hatte mir davon aberaten ,der wollte mir gleich zwei Dosen verkaufen,dabei hat der Mixer doch nur einen Stecker ,ich hab dann in einem Forum gefragt und die haben sich nur über mich lustig gemacht  ,Ich kann das gar nicht verstehen ich habe doch nur die aussagen der Fachmänner wieder gegeben


Gruss Patrick


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Hallo amselmeister,


> @bayernyoshi: Es zwingt dich ja keiner. Wenn du keinen Bock hast dann schreib auch nicht. Lernt man auch in der schule




Was war das den für ne Schule?
Wenn ich in der Schule keinen Bock hatte zu schreiben, dann Note 6

Es ist nunmal so, das Du bei welchem Thema auch immer gleich zum "Fachmann" rennst und das dann hier im Forum ausbreitest.

Du fragst im Forum und kriegst Antworten

Dann kommt von Dir der Satz: Ich hab nen Fachmann gefragt und der hat gesagt.....

Machst Du das beim Elektriker auch so? "Aber der und der hat gesagt"

Überleg bitte mal genau was Du eigentlich willst, informiere Dich und dann mach:beten

Wnn Du genaue Vorstellungen hast kann man Dir auch helfen, im Moment ists a bissl schwer.


----------



## amselmeister (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Das klingt gut. Hast du das machen lassen? Wie teuer wird sowas sein ca.? Und hängt das alles auch von der jetzt vorhandenen Elektrik ab?


----------



## libsy (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*



Patrick K schrieb:


> @ Gerd
> Wo hat sich hier jemand über die Gefahren von Strom lustig gemacht?
> Mit den Antworten und des verschwinden des Freds,hast du recht, aber Andre gibt hervorragende Vorlagen, leider meint er es scheinbar ernst, mit dem was er schreibt.
> Klar würden solche Freds verschwinden, aber es soll auch FRAGER geben, die keine Ahnung haben und wirklich hilfe brauchen und keine Fachmänner zum nachfragen haben.
> ...



Ok, vielleicht habe ich heute am Morgen die Postings zu schnell aufgefasst. *g* Ich las das mit den braunen Hosen und muss nun feststellen, ich habe das falsch interpretiert. Sorry.

Ich habe das auch alles allgemein gemeint und möchte auf keinen Fall "amselmeister" verteidigen.
Denn ich stimme auch voll seinen Kritikern zu.
Wenn man eine Frage stellt, dann sollte man nicht immer Antworten wieder in Frage stellen. Vor allen dann nicht auf Fachkräfte zu verweisen. Denn wenn ich mir einen Rat von einen richtigen Fachmann einhole, der das erlernt hat. Dann würde ich hier nicht fragen. Wozu auch.

Wie gesagt, wenn niemand auf solche Fragen antwortet, dann hat es sich von allein erledigt.
Oder Mods und Admins sollten dann Resolut eingreifen, mit schließen eines solchen Freds.

Nun noch eine Frage an amselmeister. Wie alt bist du?


----------



## amselmeister (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Alt genug. Sonst hätte ich mir wohl kein Haus gekauft . Kann diese fragerei echt nicht mehr hören.

Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun. Mein Gott. Bleibt doch einfach beim Thema und hört endlich mal mit dem OT auf. Antwortet aufs Thema und nix anderes. Ist das denn so schwer. Dann klappt das hier auch. 
Dann kann man schön sachlich Diskutieren.

Ich sagte ja nur das ich die haltung nicht verstehen kann das Forenuser der Meinung sind Ihre Meinung ist die einzige die man erfragen darf. 
In dem Fall mit der Elektrik nun zB habe ich das hier ja nur gepostet weil es doch etwas sonderbar ist das ein Fachmann sagt das es kein zeingendes MUSS ist aber ihr das behauptet. 
Ich habe ja nun einen vom Fach gefragt der wegen was anderem hier war und da habe ich gleich mal gefragt und wollte nur eure Meinung dazu hören .Verstehe da echt das Problem nicht. Aber darüber zerbreche ich mir ja schon seit einer Woche den Kopf was daran ein Problem ist eurer Meinung nach . 

Und ich weiß ganz genau was ich will . Nur ihr macht einem das ja immer so schwer mit eurer OT rum fragerei . Ich frage eine ganz gezielte frage die Glasklar ist . Also ..........


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

heir ist die aktuelle Lage beschrieben

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fehlerstromschutzschalter ==> Vorschriften ==> Deutschland

http://www.elektrikforen.de/attachm...z-altbauwohnung-bestandschutz-nullung-rcd.pdf

http://www.vde-verlag.de/buecher/leseprobe/lese3002.pdf


meine Meinung: für den Aussenbereich sollte man auch Altanlagen mit RCD nachrüsten auch wenn man das vieleicht gar ned müsste - aber sicher is sicher - und jedenfalls billiger als ein Leben


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Man hat mich überzeugt, dass zum Thema noch Fragen offen sind - deshalb voräufig wieder geöffnet.

Ich wäre Euch allen sehr verbunden, wenn wir bitte beim Thema des Threads bleiben könnten


----------



## Teichmen (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Hallo

Schade, Deine Postleitzahl 26..... leider nicht gerade um die ecke, sonst wäre das kein Problem gewesen :smoki


----------



## admh (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Gut, ich hatte dem TE zwischenzeitlich per PN empfohlen, den von mir beschriebenen Kasten mit Sicherung und FI durch einen Elektriker verdrahten zu lassen. So ist die Selbstmontage einfach.


----------



## amselmeister (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Ja werde mal hingehen. Wollte mich vorher mal hier so gut es geht schlau machen das ich dann nicht so unwissend da stehe wenn der gute Mann kommt und ich da auch mitreden kann.

Also was brauche ich denn da? Also so einen Kasten. Wenn der im unbeheizten Blockhaus ist muss das IP 55 sein??
Und nur einer so eine Sicherung pro Kabel oder wie läuft das? 

Bei mir sieht das so aus das vom Haus aus ein Stromkabel ins Blockhaus geht und von da aus ein Kabel zum Teich. 
wollte dann gerne das Blockhaus und den Teich extra absichern und dann da auch einen FI.

Hat man für jede Leitung einen Sicherungsautomaten ? Ich habe im Blockhaus 2 Doppelsteckdosen und Licht halt.


----------



## admh (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Hallo,

in Kurzform:
Kabel kommt im Blockhaus an, führt in den Verteilerkasten, Absicherung und FI, kommt aus dem Kasten heraus, mit einem Kabel zu Licht und Steckdosen im Blockhaus und zusätzlich über ein zweites Erdkabel 
http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&key...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_90uev9d3bf_b
im Panzerrohr 
http://www.baumarkt.de/nxs/390///ba...im-Erdreich-verlegen-was-muss-beachtet-werden
zur Teichtechnik.
Wenn Du es so dem Elektriker erklärst, dann wird er Dir das Richtige anbieten (das betrifft auch die IP Klasse).
Ich habe bzw. einen Kasten von Hensel, einreihig 6 Module IP54 genommen, weil er halt nach einer Sanierung am Altbau übrig war.
Zu den IP Klassen:
http://www.ncps.de/NetCare_Trier/Lexikon/IP_Schutzarten/index.htm

VG

Andreas


----------



## amselmeister (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Naja das Erdkabel und so brauche ich ja nicht. Das liegt ja schon alles. Es läuft ja alles schon seit Jahren. Ich will es ja nur absichern weil der Vorbesitzer das nicht machte. 

Man sagte mir aber es kommt auch darauf an ob das Kabel vom Blockhaus direkt ins haus an den Kasten geht oder noch so anderes verteilt wird. Aber das sehe ich dann ja


----------



## burki (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*



2Lame4Name schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Außensteckdose (mit Klappdeckel) angebracht und nen Outdoor Mehrfachstecker reingesteckt. Fertig.



hallo

was ist denn ein outdoor mehrfachstecker?
toller name den man als elektriker noch nie gehört hat 

also fr steckdosen haben eine ip kennzeichnung, nur wenn dort ein schukostecker drin ist ist es vorbei mit der ip (feuchtraumkennzeichnung).

ich habe/mache alle steckverbindungen , wie funksteckdosen , im keller. es liegt also ein nyy 5x2,5 von einer fr-ap dose in den kellerraum dort sind fi/si automaten mit verteiler und schukosteckdosen.

sollte ich am teich noch eine 230/12v netzteil benötigen mit schukosteckdose, kommt dies in entweder in einem fr-ap kasten oder unter eine entsprechende verkleidung.

ich würde auf keinem fall eine fr steckdose MIT schukostecker drin DIREKT regen o.ä. ausetzen.

@amselmeister, lass es vom elektriker machen! selbstbau kann tötlich sein!


----------



## amselmeister (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Direkt am Teich an einem Holzpfahl ist eine aussenlampe und eine Steckdose. die ist da glaube ich schon seit den 80gern. Habe die durch eine neue ersetzt und da so ein Blechkasten drum gemacht.

In nächster Zeit kümmere ich mich mal um das Thema und lasse jemanden kommen


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*



amselmeister schrieb:


> In nächster Zeit kümmere ich mich mal um das Thema und lasse jemanden kommen



Weise Entscheidung ... mit Strom ist nicht zu spaßen  

Mandy


----------



## koifischfan (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*



> also fr steckdosen haben eine ip kennzeichnung, nur wenn dort ein schukostecker drin ist ist es vorbei mit der ip (feuchtraumkennzeichnung).


Aber irgendwie macht eine FR-AP mit ständig geschlossener Klappe so gar keinen Sinn. 

(auch ein Kabeldesigner)


----------



## burki (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

hallo kollege 

klar genau so wenig wie eine ip angabe mit stecker drin


----------



## Maiker (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Wieviel zahlt ihr ungefähr an Strom für euren Teich. Also bei uns explodieren mittlerweile die Kosten, auch weil der Versorger ständig die Preise anhebt. Meint ihr es ist sinnvoll auch im Garten einen Stromanbieterwechsel, wie zum Beispiel hier *** durchzuführen?

Weil Strom einsparen geht ja sehr schlecht.

***Werbelink entfernt


----------



## Frankia (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Stromversorger kann man schon wechseln................ 
aaaaber, man lese das Kleingedruckte und vor allem *keine* Vorauszahlungen...........!!!!!!

wenn der Stromanbieter den "Bach runter geht" ist das "gesparte" Geld weg,,,,,,,,,


hatte da eine gewisse Erfahrung mit TelDaFax gemacht und bin mit einem blauen Auge daovngekommen.............


----------



## VolkerN (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Hmm... wieviel wer fuer Strom fuer die Teichtechnik zahlt ist doch von der eingesetzten Technik, der Art und Groesse des Teichs bzw. vom Fischbestand abhaengig. Daher duerfte die Information an und fuer sich nicht wirklich hilfreich sein. Das waere ungefaehr so wie die Frage: Wie hoch sind eure Benzinkosten im Jahr ? :smoki

"Also seit ich den Ferarri auf Gasbetrieb umgestellt habe ...hab ich die Spritkosten viel besser im Griff." 

Das die Energiekosten immer weiter ansteigen ist richtig. Aus meiner Sicht gibt es zwei Aspekte die man betrachten sollte: 

1. alte Technik durch Neue ersetzen ...hier sollten aber die Kosten in ner interessanten Relation zur Ersparnis stehen. 

2. bei entsprechend hohem Stromverbrauch ist natuerlich die eigene Stromerzeugung durch Windrad / Photovoltaik interessant. Auch hier muss man aber die Parameter im Einzelfall pruefen Verbrauch <-> Investitionskosten <-> Ertrag. Zu dem Thema gibt es wohl kaum pauschale Antworten die weiterhelfen. 

Stromsparen geht durchaus -> technikloser Naturteich  ...allerdings dann wohl auch ohne oder mit nur minimalem Fischbestand


----------



## Joachim (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Stromversorger:
Grundversorger oft teuer, vermeintliche Schnäppchen ebenso - ich kann Naturstrom (Anbieter) empfehlen. Gute Preise, kein Atomstrom und monatlich kündbar sowie sehr gute Kundenkommunikation.

Strom sparen:
Rechnen! Bsp. wir haben unsere Heizungsumwälzpumpe (Grundfoss) letztes Jahr tauschen lassen. Sie verbrauchte 100 Watt/Stunde und das 9 Monate im Jahr, 24h = runde 650 KWh im Jahr bei uns mal 22 Cent macht 142, 56 Euro Stromkosten allein für diese eine Pumpe.
Einbauen lassen hab ich eine Wilo Stratos pico - Permanentmagnet Motor, Digitalanzeige, selbst regelnd. Sie verbraucht bei uns max 30 Watt und minimal 4Watt bzw. 0 Watt. Sagen wir mal 27 Watt in dem gleichen Zeitraum wie die alte = 194,4 KWh = 42,77 Euro...

Der Wechsel der Pumpe spart im Jahr also runde 100 Euro - Kosten Pumpe: etwa 160 Euro. Amortisation in nicht mal 2 Jahren.

Analog kann und sollte man sich das bei der Teichtechnik, speziell den Pumpen ruhig mal durchrechnen.


----------



## amselmeister (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

Naja bei mir sind es ja nur Pumpe 35W , UVC 10W und halbtags der Springbrunnen mit 30 Watt.
dürfte nicht allzuviel sein


----------



## Connemara (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

einen Extraanbieter für den Garten???


----------



## amselmeister (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Stromversorgung*

hatte ich mich auch gefragt


----------

